
Node.js Best Practices - nreece
https://www.sitepoint.com/node-js-best-practices-from-the-node-gurus/
======
hacker314159
> ES6/7 is pathetic addition which was born out of 6 years of meetings when we
> already had a better JavaScript called CoffeeScript. Use it if you want ship
> code faster and stop wasting time debating var/const/let, semi-colons, class
> and other arguments.

Why is coffeescript better than ES6? I've used both and I definitely prefer
ES6.

